# Connecting pioneer receivers wirelessly to internet, to use ipad app icontrolAV2



## Netcruizer (Dec 28, 2013)

1. use a wifi router/device in repeater mode (lets call it Device A). This should be connected by wire to the pioneer receiver. 
2. find out the ip of Device A(usually begins with 192.)
3. use the iPad app and put in the ip of Device A. 
4. Setup port forwarding on the main router, forward all requests on port 23 to go to the ip of Device A.

Enjoy!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info. 
So what model Pioneer receiver are you using?


----------

